# Alpha Female showing aggression towards human



## pamyers (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi. I'm new to this forum so hope I'm posting in the right location. 

We have a herd of 5 Nubians which we've had for almost a year (2 females and 3 neutered males). They range from 12-15months. The alpha is the oldest female. They are mainly for brush control and pets. Our family consists of all adults (myself female, husband and brother) and we are all goat care takers. 

The past week the female has been rearing up and challenging me. She has tried this with everyone but is focused on me at this point. We run interference during feeding time since the alpha female tries to hoard in on the other girls food. I can usually deter by pushing her away or pushing at the base of her horns with my hand. She is doing this at times outside of feeding also. At first I thought it might be play but I have no doubt now that it is aggression.

She has challenged before but usually backs off when I push back. She is becoming persistent in the rearing up and trying to "joust" the last few days. She is taller than me so I tend to back up. I don't know if she is hormonal but I want to nip this before it becomes a bigger problem. 

Not sure why it started but any ideas, or suggestions on how to remedy? I'm not sure if I should try to bond with her more, or pushing back harder? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Definitely don't push back right now she sees you as alpha and she wants to be above you and you fighting back against her will make her more aggressive. Personally I would cull her meaning get rid of her cause of this but since she's a pet get a spray bottle fill it up with water and every time she tries to challenge you spray her. Goats hate water so this should work.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Goats tell each other to "cut it out" by biting ears. I've found pinching a goat's ear to be a pretty effective discipline method. (Although I've fortunately never had any goats trying to fight with me like you're describing.)

I don't pinch the goat's ear very hard at all, hardly more than a little squeeze and it doesn't hurt them. They understand exactly what I'm trying to tell them, and they don't interpret it as abuse or as an invitation to fight. I have this young, sweet (but obnoxious) little wether with no self control and a light pinch on his ear has been great for getting him to shape up and still keep loving people.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My buck loves to play with me he's a sweet heart and he rears up and acts like he's going to head butt but doesn't do it to be mean. If he ever gets out of hand I point at him and in a stung voice say no if that doesn't work I put his head to the ground count to ten seconds and let go that makes him stop being too worked up but I know he's just playing. But could you explain a little more of what she's doing a lot? The ear thing sounds good and definitely try the spray bottle I've heard it works and you can always try this too.


----------



## pamyers (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions; I'll give them a try. I spent some time with her today trying to keep it positive with lots of pets. I'll see how it goes. In general she is very sweet one of the most social of the herd. This behavior rearing / jousting I am seeing is almost how she interacts with the other goats. Does she now think I am part of the herd??


----------



## pamyers (Mar 26, 2017)

To explain more about what is going on. The female Alpha rules the roost with all the other goats. She generally picks the most on the one other female who appears to be lowest on the pecking order. During feeding we monitor and run interference to ensure the other female can finish her grain. The boys we separate into all stall for pellet feeding.

In general, if she objects to whatever is going on with me in the mix, she does the rearing up and jousting. Again, it also happens outside of feeding time. Yesterday I had to check her hip for a small cut and she didn't like me touching her there so she came after me several times.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes she's putting you as in HER herd not as she is in your herd. I had a doe try to do that but once she learns she shouldn't try it again.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've taken a stick or riding crop and popped them on the nose for that kind of behavior. The nose is a sensitive area. They learn pretty quick. Definitely want to do something right away so it doesn't escalate. Aggressive goats can be dangerous. Not something that should be tolerated.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes I do that well I use my finger to tell my buck that he's being to rough it works great! If she wags r tail while doing it she's just playing.


----------



## pamyers (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for the quick responses. I'll try these suggestions and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I totally agree with JK_Farms about NOT pushing back against your goat's horns. You do not want to fight on your goat's level because she knows that game better than you and she will win. However, I do not agree with the statement that if she's wagging her tail she's "just playing". For one thing, goats and humans can't play the same games. Games are one way goats establish dominance in the herd, and if we play those games we will probably lose. Also, tail wagging is a sign of excitement, not friendliness. Goats often wag when they eat, but they also flag their tails a lot when fighting. If your doe is flagging her tail when she comes toward you, it's a good sign she's looking for a fight. A wagging tail combined with raised hackles, stiffened posture, and a "hairy eyeball" is a sure sign of aggression. 

Squirting water or vinegar in your goat's face is a very good suggestion. Most goats hate water and will back down immediately when you play that trump card. Pinching the ear can also work well. Scratch, pet, feed, and be friendly with your goat any time she comes over in a submissive manner. But if she ever approaches you with any of the above-mentioned signs, then you need to proactively take her down a peg. For a really aggressive goat, some people have had great success by knocking the bully down and sitting on it. Reach under her, grab the legs on the opposite side and pull them toward you. Then sit on her shoulder and hold her down for a good long time until she stops fighting. It will surprise her, embarrass her in front of her friends, and make her realize that you aren't someone to mess with.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Absolutely agree with Damfino, 100%. There is a really informative article on Pack Goat Central. I believe it's called "The Steps of Goat Aggression." It may also be here somewhere on the forum but I don't know how to find it.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

My buck wags his tail all the time and has never been aggressive. I did not know that means aggression I've never experienced that.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

A wagging tail does not always mean aggression. Goats wag their tails for many reasons. Getting food or treats, having their back scratched in certain places, sexual arousal, flies, pooping, playing, and fighting can all cause tail wagging. But with a goat that is proven aggressive, a tail wag is always suspect. It's important to look for other signs like body posture and raised hackles.

I wrote this just last week on another forum:
"When I tell a goat to step out of my space, I want him to actually step back. When I tell him to go away, he needs to turn tail and walk the other direction. And no goat, even if he's technically moving away, should ever do so with a flagging tail and a hairy eyeball."

This is the article Catharina was referring to. It was written by Rex Summerfield of Northwest Packgoats.
http://www.packgoatcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?tid=172


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

I would tie this doe up away from the others at feed time till they have finished.Feed the others first. Putting her on a tether will also tell her you are the boss and her behaviour is not welcome.Reward her with her own feed she will soon learn goats are smart .Another thing I do is pinch a small amount of hair on the back they don't like it and I've used this method in the showering as judges don't like naughty goats who won't stand. Teejae


----------

